# WHAT IS IT ?



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*L.O.A...........................39'1"*
*Beam.........................10"8"*
*Hull..................Deep V 24.5*
*Fuel Capacity..........590 gal.*
*Max H.P. Rating.....1400 H.P.*
*Top Speed........Mid 60's MPH*
*Hard Top*
*Tuna Tubes*
*This is New for '09 What is it..:question:*


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

37 Contender


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

New 39 Contender....maybe....dunno?


----------



## OutKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely without a doubt...it's the new 39 SeaVee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

OutKast said:


> Absolutely without a doubt...it's the new 39 SeaVee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Seevee's are a little wider then that. Im guessing a new contender?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

39' Contender 37 T


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *L.O.A...........................39'1"*
> *Beam.........................10"8"*
> *Hull..................Deep V 24.5*
> *Fuel Capacity..........590 gal.*
> ...


what is it? its a big *** boat. that's what it is. :cheers:


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

a crazy expensive boat


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

it sounds like something i would like to have


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Stimulus package for offshore oil rigs?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like a half million dollars.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Obama's list he made for change?


----------



## GET U SOME (Oct 1, 2008)

sounds like a good down payment on the national debt.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

only mid 60s with 1400hp, it damnn sure ain't no Fountain. 

Brandon


----------



## skyesfire (May 1, 2006)

It looks expensive!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a lot of boat for a center console. I'd want to burn up a little bit of that length with enclosed cabin.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> only mid 60s with 1400hp, it damnn sure ain't no Fountain.
> 
> Brandon


.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

A new compact Viking?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds a lot like a Venture 39 Open.....but it has 550 gallon capacity.
Ronnie's Marine in Corpus had one out front for the longest time....(maybe it went to the boat show?)

Very nice rig!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Coastal's Sail Boat


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Its Crocker Bait - a large mono hull that is fitted with mega outboards which is very effective at catching surgeons, lawyers, petrochem bosses, and self-made millionaires.

Yes - Crocker Bait

AGF


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Winner!*



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Its Crocker Bait - a large mono hull that is fitted with mega outboards which is very effective at catching surgeons, lawyers, petrochem bosses, and self-made millionaires.
> 
> Yes - Crocker Bait
> 
> Winner! Whats his prize?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Crocker Bait I Like that...lol...That's kind of like one of my Dove Hunters telling me, What $80.00 for a dove hunt as he was setting in $60,000.00 Truck with a $7,500.00 ATV in back and $3,000.00 Shot Gun(O/U) and $6,000.00 Trained Dog on the back seat. Not a Lawyer,Doc,Millionaire just someone who has there prioritries in order...lol...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

A boat that I'd will probably never have the opportunity to fish out of.... All my friends are broken down blue collared workers.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> A boat that I'd will probably never have the opportunity to fish out of.... All my friends are broken down blue collared workers.


Get some new friends!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

10- 140hp johnnyrudes ?


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*Pics from show*

Here's some pics for y'all from The Boat Show. Ok looking boat! I don't see how they can fit another motor on the back. Looks like a tight fit with those F350's. Enjoy...


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*MORE*

MORE PICS..


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*MORE*

MORE


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*EVEN MORE*

EVEN MORE PICS


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*MAS PICS*

MAS PICS


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*THE END*

THE END


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i'm not seeing 4 fitting on there either


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> only mid 60s with 1400hp, it damnn sure ain't no Fountain.
> 
> Brandon


LOL. I'd green you, but I must spread some around first. :rotfl:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

That be It... Trip Yamaha 350's or Quad Verado 350's and it still comes in less than The Yellowfin,Venture & Jupiter..It'll be here late May or early June Ready to fish,I can't wait...This will be are New Demo...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Mid. 60's w/ trip 350's Quad ? there's one coming off the line soon


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*It leaving Contender's factory*

Monday Morning should be here Wednesday July 15th...We had the electronics added at the factory, that was the hold up..


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I choose the wrong professin in life, can't even afford to look at the pics:headknock


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Yellowfin, duh.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I knew what it was the whole time. EXPENSIVE!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

fishkillr said:


> a crazy expensive boat


"*Fuel Capacity..........590 gal."*

*I couldn't afford to fill it up half way.*


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Quads on a 37? The only thing faster than that boat will be the rate of depreciation!!


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I think I see room for twin kicker motors!!!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I like the huge cockpit, bigger electronics box, breaker/switch panel, and hard top. Contenders look more like the seavees now.

They used to be a no frills hardcore fishing boat. They still are, but have made several improvments from when i owned my 36'.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*The boat in question*

I think I have nailed it!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*It's here !!!!!!!! I'll have pic's later Oh Boy !!!!!!*


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*In the water*

It's here at South Shore Harbor


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you want to take me for a ride on it tomorrow?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

I like that better then the 42ft yellowfin.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sunday Run*

We ran it Sunday on the wat out at 31 Mph 3100 Rpm's 1.16 Mpg on the way back in 40 Mph 4000 Rmp's 1.36 Mpg 300 Gal Fuel, 300 lbs of ice,5 of us fishing great ride got bsck in the bay ran it up to 58 mph 5700 rpm's 0.8 Mpg.. We were 46 miles out of Galveston back at Clear Lake cut 1 Hr 47 Mins.....WOW !!! It's what we thought it would be...pic of a couple of snaps that day...


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> We ran it Sunday on the wat out at 31 Mph 3100 Rpm's 1.16 Mpg on the way back in 40 Mph 4000 Rmp's 1.36 Mpg 300 Gal Fuel, 300 lbs of ice,5 of us fishing great ride got bsck in the bay ran it up to 58 mph 5700 rpm's 0.8 Mpg.. We were 46 miles out of Galveston back at Clear Lake cut 1 Hr 47 Mins.....WOW !!! It's what we thought it would be...pic of a couple of snaps that day...


Michelle says
"Sneez B.S."

Nah, I believe you Croocker. Just need first hand experience to confirm some time.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It'll be back in the water soon I would love to have your experience with us, Come On.....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Gettin Ready*

Jason has been busy..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's here in South Shore Harbor in the water if anyone wants to see it..


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *L.O.A...........................39'1"*
> *Beam.........................10"8"*
> *Hull..................Deep V 24.5*
> *Fuel Capacity..........590 gal.*
> ...


Outta my price range.....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It'll be at SurfSide Marina today for the tuna weigh-in also the 33T & the 27 T..


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like heaven on the water to me!!!!!!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

might be a dumb question but is the 37 replaceing the 36 ?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

marshmadness said:


> I choose the wrong professin in life, can't even afford to look at the pics:headknock


That's funny-----Kinda


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's here in the water this weekend at South Shore Harbor Marina.. The in the Water Boat Show 24th - 27th


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *What is it..:question:*


never-ending







:question:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

*Rosie O'Donnell.....?????????*


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> never-ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

ES...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Going,Going,Going,Going Gone *SOLD !!!!!*


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

someone has a nice ride, 
did you sale it with a free 2cool membership 
thanks for keeping it posted up til gone


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It left here this morning and shopuld be in Surfside by noon...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Yet another boat without a cigarette lighter.:hairout:


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

39 contender cc


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Contender 37T L.O.A. 39'1"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *This is New for '09 What is it..:question:*


Negative equity??? 

Brandon


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Negative Equity ? No *SOLD...*


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Negative Equity ? No *SOLD...*


And what do you think the new owner has???????


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Alot of money!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

papotanic36 said:


> Alot of money!!!


Ain't that the truth. That's a heck of a tub he/she just got.

Brandon


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

papotanic36 said:


> Alot of money!!!


 LOL

That is what I was thinking!

Enough that the loss in equity is nothing...and/or it will be pass on to his tax man to take care of...


----------

